
According to the 80/20 Rule, the top 1% should have over 50% of the wealth - sixQuarks
The 80&#x2F;20 rule (Pareto principle) is found to be applicable almost everywhere.  So why shouldn&#x27;t it be applicable to income?<p>top 20% have 80% of wealth
top 20% of that 20% (4%) have 64% of wealth
top 20% of that 4% (.8%) have 51% of wealth<p>This is inline with what we see in the real world:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;2014&#x2F;oct&#x2F;14&#x2F;richest-1percent-half-global-wealth-credit-suisse-report
======
ahazred8ta
link -->
[http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/oct/14/richest-1per...](http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/oct/14/richest-1percent-
half-global-wealth-credit-suisse-report)

